# Barracuda - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Heart's classic: a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune......thanks for watching!

[video=youtube;RghvrPCzxq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RghvrPCzxq0]YouTube - Barracuda (lesson) - cover by Toned[/video]


YouTube - Barracuda (lesson) - cover by Tonedr


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Love that tune, I'll be spending some time learning it from you. Thanks 

PS what amp are you running? Nice and chunky, cool feedback but very controllable, all at low(ish) volume.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

love this one.

it's a great exercise for rhythm - trying to get it to sound not too mushy.
and yes, trem adds a whole new level of fun on the harmonics :food-smiley-004:


----------



## RAW1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Maple,your breakdowns are fantastic.Thank you


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks guys for your very kind post and they are greatly appreciated as well as taking your time to post them and watch the video! The amp is a Headstrong Lil King - 1x12 - basically a Princeton clone.....12 watts.

stay well,
dale


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

I thought I had it figured pretty well but Ill be incorporating some of your ideas, thanks


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for watching - all the best with your music,

dale


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Another great video, thanks!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

zurn said:


> Another great video, thanks!


thanks for taking your time to watch!

all the best,
dale


----------

